# Trunk Pan



## Aziz2010 (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi

I don’t know which plugs should i put in the 2 holes in the trunk pan. This is the original trunk pan. I search online and I didn’t find any pictures or parts that fits in these holes.

Thoughts


----------



## Aziz2010 (Mar 29, 2018)

Any thoughts


----------

